# CERM 16th Edition, is it worth buying?



## Mikasa_Ackerman (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm wondering if anyone knows the difference between the 14th, 15th, and 16th editions of the CERM.  I'm taking the Civil PE (transportation) exam in October 2018. Is it necessary for me to buy the latest edition?  A friend gave me an electronic version of the 14th, wondering if I can use that. 

Thanks,


----------



## User1 (Aug 14, 2018)

Only differences will be code changes. If you're familiar and comfortable with them and can note them in your documents then you don't HAVE to have the most newest


----------



## schedengr (Aug 15, 2018)

Hardly any code changes substantiate requiring a new CERM edition. Let's not promote the board's ulterior motives of making publications any wealthier.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Aug 15, 2018)

schedengr said:


> Hardly any code changes substantiate requiring a new CERM edition. Let's not promote the board's ulterior motives of making publications any wealthier.


I can only presume this was sarcasm.


----------



## KOKOMO777 (Aug 15, 2018)

NCEES is a non-profit organization that brings in over $20 million in revenue.


----------



## User1 (Aug 15, 2018)

NCEES does not publish the CERM.. what has even happened in this thread. lol


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Aug 15, 2018)

schedengr said:


> Hardly any code changes substantiate requiring a new CERM edition. Let's not promote the board's ulterior motives of making publications any wealthier.


Of course there are changes. ACI 318-14 is added and that alone is worth it. However, if you are not taking depth in Structural then yeah you may get away with using 15th edition. Also, you could go in and update every time the 318-11 is referenced. I just hope you have more than enough time to review everything. 



Ramnares P.E. said:


> I can only presume this was sarcasm.


Exactly! 



tj_PE said:


> NCEES does not publish the CERM.. what has even happened in this thread. lol


LOL. I actually ordered the CERM 16 Edition and the Concrete and Steel PPI books for PE and SE exam with a 50% discount. I simply wanted to be updated.


----------



## Reza07 (Jun 24, 2021)

The major changes lie in the code. If there is code change in the exam specifications than the CERM changes to a new edition to acknowledge that change.
Still, there would have some minor changes too.

To know the changes in detail for CERM 16 or PE Civil Reference Manual 16th edition with respect to CERM 15 you can check the following content.

CERM 15 vs PE Civil Reference Manual 16th ed. : Changes, Reviews, Buying Guide and Everything


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 16, 2018)

Hemi79 said:


> Of course there are changes. ACI 318-14 is added and that alone is worth it. However, if you are not taking depth in Structural then yeah you may get away with using 15th edition. Also, you could go in and update every time the 318-11 is referenced. I just hope you have more than enough time to review everything.


My husband was incorrect in assuming I could use an older CERM, since HE did.  I mean, I COULD use one but the whole thing was out of date, and was not very useful.  Perhaps for hydraulics and hydrology and other disciplines the older version is ok.  Structural, not so much.


----------

